# traceroute6 -g (gateway) option throws error



## sudharshan (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,

When I try to use traceroute6 with the "gateway" option, it returns an error saying 
	
	



```
inet6_rth_add failed
```

Has anyone encountered or seen this error?

source -> https://code.google.com/p/freebsd/s...=015093c238462a226c42bfdec45755b85959d533#462.

Thanks.


----------



## sudharshan (Oct 3, 2013)

If inet6_rth_init() is called with buffer_ptr, type_0 header, 0 segments, wouldn't we meet this condition 
	
	



```
342                 /* Don't exceed the number of stated segments */
 343                 if (rth0->ip6r0_segleft == (rth0->ip6r0_len / 2))
 344                         return (-1);
```
every time?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2013)

Keep in mind that this is mainly a user forum. There are very few FreeBSD developers on here. If you really want to know what's going on you should use the freebsd-net@ mailing list.


----------



## sudharshan (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks @SirDice.


----------

